# It's time to make a change.



## nerwin (Feb 27, 2018)

For the last couple weeks I've really been thinking a lot what photography meant to me. Photography has _always _been a way for me to express myself and to escape reality when shoot, I can forget about the issues I have and just go shoot and have fun. But the last couple years, I haven't been having fun. I'm not enjoying it anymore, I don't bring my camera with me hardly ever anymore unless I intend to take photos.

Why is that? I need to stop lying to myself. It's the camera, the weight isn't an issue for me but it's the size. I'm just not comfortable with it anymore. When I use it when I go out, it feels like a burden at times. I don't feel like I'm having fun anymore, you know what I mean? It's hard to explain.

But I really want to have fun shooting again. I want to enjoy it. And by doing that, I believe I'll be better at it. I'll probably feel more inclined to shoot and bring my camera with me a lot more.

So what am I going to do? Well, after a lot of thought and research I'm pretty much set on switching to Fuji. Yeah. I said I was never going to do that. But I've been thinking about it for the last couple years and it has never went away. Deep down, I know it's what I want.

I know there will be compromises and that's okay. New challenges will be a good thing for me.

So with that being said. I need some advice on camera and lens combinations. My current gear is in pretty dang good shape, I should be able to get top dollar for them.

So I'm expecting to have a budget of around $3500-4000 which I think is a good number. I'd prefer not to go that high if possible. I'm okay with used gear, no issues there although, I'd prefer a new body over a used one (for warranty reasons) but if there is a MAJOR price difference, then I'd consider.

As for the body...I've basically narrowed it down to three and they are the obvious XT-2, X Pro-2, and the XE3.

Since I do oasically make YouTube videos, the XT-2 might be the best route for me. However, the XE3 also shoots decent video and has good auto focus so that is a cheaper option but the camera isn't weather sealed and since I am often outdoors, I'd prefer weather sealed.

I do really like the X-Pro 2 because of its size and rangefinder design, something I am familiar with when I use the X100 for a while. But it's not so good for video however, I probably could make do with it if need be.

From pictures I've seen, the XT-2 and X-Pro 2 appear to be almost the same size anyways. However, the X-Pro 2 has a optical viewfinder and I really love optical viewfinders so I'm really stuck.

As for lenses, I  have no idea. I'd want for sure to get the 23 f/2 and I can probably get by with their "kit" lens the 18-55 2.8-f/4. I'd like to add a macro as well. Also would love a ultra wide option, not sure if I could live without one hahaha.

Now the telephoto lenses is tough one, they are a little more expensive and I could possibly do without...for now. But I'd like to have a longer focal length option if possible. Even it's just a prime.

I'm not sure if I have room in my budget for all of these and I know I'll have to make sacrifices but I believe I can get by with less. I am open to third party glass as well.

What would you recommend?

So any help would be greatly appreciated.

Oh, my biggest concern is battery life. That's what worries me the most.


----------



## jaomul (Feb 27, 2018)

Can I recommend sitting on your hands and just take your time before switching.

I went dslr to M43, back to dslr but kept some m43 only to find my greed/gas or whatever it is made me want lenses and bits and pieces. I eventually discovered/realised the d5*** series nikons are now very very small and there are small good performing dx lenses available. Sure, the dx wont perform to quite the level as the fx you currently have but at least you can use any current gear and mix and match, likely also costing you less.

YMMV but for example a d5500/5600 with a 35mm dx would practically do a similar job to your d610 with 50mm, but at about half the weight and size, just my 2 cents


----------



## nerwin (Feb 27, 2018)

jaomul said:


> Can I recommend sitting on your hands and just take your time before switching.
> 
> I went dslr to M43, back to dslr but kept some m43 only to find my greed/gas or whatever it is made me want lenses and bits and pieces. I eventually discovered/realised the d5*** series nikons are now very very small and there are small good performing dx lenses available. Sure, the dx wont perform to quite the level as the fx you currently have but at least you can use any current gear and mix and match, likely also costing you less.
> 
> YMMV but for example a d5500/5600 with a 35mm dx would practically do a similar job to your d610 with 50mm, but at about half the weight and size, just my 2 cents



I appreciate the advice, but I don't think that will work for me.


----------



## jaomul (Feb 27, 2018)

No bother. You gotta do what works for you


----------



## nerwin (Feb 27, 2018)

jaomul said:


> No bother. You gotta do what works for you



I'll be honest, I'm a little scared of switching but if it makes me happy and enjoy photography again, then it would be well worth it.


----------



## astroNikon (Feb 27, 2018)

Make a stretch and buy the camera and one lens first, used.  And see how you like it.

Also, I believe the XT-2 (& XT-1) is the only one that offers a grip if that interests you.
@jcdeboever


----------



## Light Guru (Feb 27, 2018)

Sounds like the you should do some renting of the cameras and lenses FIRST!


----------



## nerwin (Feb 27, 2018)

astroNikon said:


> Make a stretch and buy the camera and one lens first, used.  And see how you like it.
> 
> Also, I believe the XT-2 (& XT-1) is the only one that offers a grip if that interests you.
> @jcdeboever



That would be probably the best option honestly.

Oh you man, you had to tag him...he's going to laugh at me again. haha.


----------



## nerwin (Feb 27, 2018)

Light Guru said:


> Sounds like the you should do some renting of the cameras and lenses FIRST!



Budget is an issue, I need all the funds I can get. However, I am familiar with Fuji X camera as I've owned them before.


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 27, 2018)

X-Pro 2 is smaller than the XT2. Weight and size gain comes when you add the battery grip to the XT2. You just need to pocket a couple of extra batteries, the wasabee brand is good and a third of the price. If your a right eye shooter, the X-Pro 2 is great. The 16mm 1.4 is an amazing lens, not ultra wide but excellent image quality. Fujifilm is coming out with a 8-16 f2.8 soon. No flip screen on the Xpro2. I never use mine on the XT2. The 18-55 is not your normal kit lens, it has excellent micro contrast and color rendering.  Lately, I've been using the 16 mostly. The 55-200 is a fantastic zoom, just look at the images on the X-photographers website. Think about what you use now and match it with = crop factor focal length. As I've evolved, I prefer primes only because it's one less thing to think about. All their glass is stellar except for the 18mm or so I read. If you pop on one, let me know. I have a couple lens I can sell you, excellent condition. I have the 23f/2, 18-55, 60mm macro, and the 55-200 I can sell you at a good price, including box's, caps, and hoods. I just don't use them. I use the 16, 56, 50-140, 80, and 100-400 mainly. Shoot me a PM if interested. I'm not going to have them long.


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 27, 2018)

nerwin said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > Make a stretch and buy the camera and one lens first, used.  And see how you like it.
> ...


No way, your coming over to the good side[emoji12] . X-Pro 2 is a wonderful camera and a lot smaller, lighter than the XT2 with battery grip. I use mine a lot, maybe more than the XT2 but not as much as film. I'm left eye dominant so my nose smashes up against the LCD but I never look at it anyway. I do everything in viewfinder.


----------



## nerwin (Feb 27, 2018)

Haha now I'm confused.

Not sure which way to go!

I am leaning toward the XT2 only because it has the video features I need and the better viewfinder. The flippy screen will be handy for some stuff I do.

Is the XT2 + 23 f/2 a good pairing together? I love that focal length. It was a BLAST when I had the X100. I want that feeling again.

I am concerned about battery life and the smaller sensor, but I've seen a lot of full frame photographers switch and I've been messing around with some raw files, espeically low light ones and I am pretty surprised by how well they hold up. Like I said, I know there will be compromises but I'm okay with a new challenge. It might be exactly what I need to get my mojo back again.

I love my DSLR and I will totally miss it. But it doesn't mean I wont get one again. If I do get into paid work, then I'll probably pick one up again. However right now...I really want to focus on my photography first and foremost.


----------



## zulu42 (Feb 27, 2018)

Big change, big decision. Fun!
Aside from the fact that the Fuji is a fantastic system, I think you might find inspiration in the change. A whole new kit, new toys. That stuff makes me want to go and shoot like crazy. That's part of the fun of the hobby.

Big picture, economically, is it the better option? I dunno. Not my biggest priority.

Good luck and have fun!


----------



## nerwin (Feb 27, 2018)

zulu42 said:


> Big change, big decision. Fun!
> Aside from the fact that the Fuji is a fantastic system, I think you might find inspiration in the change. A whole new kit, new toys. That stuff makes me want to go and shoot like crazy. That's part of the fun of the hobby.
> 
> Big picture, economically, is it the better option? I dunno. Not my biggest priority.
> ...



That's what I'm kind of thinking, the change to something completely different might be inspirational and could new doors for me. I've read over and over again how many photographers who switched from DSLR have said the same dang thing. There must be a reason why. I gotta do it to find out. It could be a HUGE mistake. But I'm willing to take the risk!


----------



## astroNikon (Feb 27, 2018)

Follow John's lead .. buy one of both !!


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 27, 2018)

nerwin said:


> Haha now I'm confused.
> 
> Not sure which way to go!
> 
> ...


The viewfinder is fabulous on the xt2. The battery grip does add some weight. If you need a flip screen then I guess the xt2 to be the best choice. The 23 will work great. Just make a list of what important to you and make a choice. I could be wrong but I think the video is the same on either camera. So I guess it boils down to battery life when doing video. I don't know, I've never even used it.


----------



## nerwin (Feb 27, 2018)

jcdeboever said:


> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> > Haha now I'm confused.
> ...



XT2 has 4K and f-log whereas the X Pro 2 only has 1080p. 

I don't plan on getting the battery grip right off. I really want to enjoy the reduced size for a while lol.


----------



## SquarePeg (Feb 27, 2018)

Love the XT2 - small, great AF, easy external controls, beautiful jpegs... I love spending more time shooting and less time editing. As for the flippy screen, it's not as good as the one I had on my Nikon 5100 but it's better than having none at all.  I love the viewfinder on the xt2.  EVF is awesome, IMO.  WYSISYG makes shooting fun and easy.  I don't have the grip and don't see why you would want to add the weight/size if your primary reason for switching is to get away from the weight/size.  That was my primary reason for switching so I've purposefully kept my new kit to the lighter weight lenses.  The 35 f/2, 50-230, 60mm and 35 f/2 are all small and light.  The 18-55 kit is a bit bigger but it's light enough.

Battery life is not what you get from a Nikon but the batteries are small and light so I just carry a few extras.


----------



## nerwin (Feb 27, 2018)

SquarePeg said:


> Love the XT2 - small, great AF, easy external controls, beautiful jpegs... I love spending more time shooting and less time editing. As for the flippy screen, it's not as good as the one I had on my Nikon 5100 but it's better than having none at all.  I love the viewfinder on the xt2.  EVF is awesome, IMO.  WYSISYG makes shooting fun and easy.  I don't have the grip and don't see why you would want to add the weight/size if your primary reason for switching is to get away from the weight/size.  That was my primary reason for switching so I've purposefully kept my new kit to the lighter weight lenses.  The 35 f/2, 50-230, 60mm and 35 f/2 are all small and light.  The 18-55 kit is a bit bigger but it's light enough.
> 
> Battery life is not what you get from a Nikon but the batteries are small and light so I just carry a few extras.



Battery grip is something I might perhaps add in the future, but not something I'd use all the time. If I do get the XT2, I'll plan on buying the 100-400 which the grip will be extremely handy for (wildlife). But I'll cross that bridge when its time.

I'm used to my size of camera so even the XT2 + 18-55 will be a significant decrease in size. Don't care much about the weight though as I don't mind the weight.


----------



## Light Guru (Feb 27, 2018)

nerwin said:


> Budget is an issue



Renting is cheap.



nerwin said:


> Haha now I'm confused. Not sure which way to go!



Even more reason to rent first.


----------



## waday (Feb 27, 2018)

nerwin said:


> I'm used to my size of camera so even the XT2 + 18-55 will be a significant decrease in size. Don't care much about the weight though as I don't mind the weight.


Just last week I was going through some of my photo equipment, and I picked up my Canon Rebel for the first time in months since I got my Olympus EM1. The size difference was hard to believe. Felt like the difference between a mandarin orange and a grapefruit. (Ok, so I may be eating a mandarin orange right now and thought it was a good comparison. )

After owning the Oly EM1 for 1.5 years now, I've often thought about Fuji, lately the XT2, as well. What is your driver for wanting to change specifically to Fuji? You've mentioned wanting to be inspired again, as well as weight. So, why specifically Fuji? I'm not trying to change your mind, I'm trying to figure out why I have the same thoughts on changing, haha. For me, I'm wondering if it's GAS, "grass-is-greener", or a real reason to want to change.

Also, I kind of thought you were going to say something about the new Sony A7iii, lol.


----------



## nerwin (Feb 27, 2018)

waday said:


> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> > I'm used to my size of camera so even the XT2 + 18-55 will be a significant decrease in size. Don't care much about the weight though as I don't mind the weight.
> ...



I've considered the Sony A7 III believe me.  It's just too expensive. 

I'm interested in Fuji because well, I have some experience with Fuji and I know how they feel in my hands.  I really do appreciate the build quality and aesthetics of their cameras. I'm not a fan of m43 sensors, just too small and don't care for the 4:3 aspect. Just preference is all. The APS-C is right in the middle, it's big enough for decent low light performance and I'm pretty impressed of the low light performance of the Fuji cameras now. I can't lie, it's _almost _on par with full frame cameras. I know it won't be as good, but that is okay.

In the past, I've said I wasn't a huge fan of the X-Trans sensor but with the latest updates of LR, it decodes them better and I discovered that Iridient makes a app for Windows called X-Transformer and I tell you what, it does a pretty good job. It really brings the details out better than what LR can do. Yeah, it's an extra step before importing to LR but that's OK. I can learn to live with in and I have high hope that Fuji raw files will keep getting better in LR.

Everyone has nothing but great things to say about Fuji. Many DSLR shoots made the switch and are very happy, there must be a reason. I wanna be happy too. The main important thing for me is for this to allow me to bring my camera with me more often because of it being lighter, smaller and being able to get my custom Gordy strap made again will be a delight not having to fumble with a sling strap again.

The number one concern is battery life. That one _really _bugs me which is why I am still hesitant on making the switch. Although, it could be a good thing. I might take less pictures but I might have more keepers. Like @SquarePeg said, the batteries are small too so I could always have a spare with me or two. 

I'd be VERY upset if I get this camera and this summer Fuji releases a XT3 with like 800 shots per battery. Haha. Probably not going to happen though.


----------



## waday (Feb 27, 2018)

SquarePeg said:


> Battery life is not what you get from a Nikon but the batteries are small and light so I just carry a few extras.


I'd like to second this. Unless I'm shooting constantly, I can easily get at least a day out of a battery, maybe more. Two examples:

Recently went on a full-day photo hike workshop. Had the camera outside, all day, in temperatures in high 30s, maybe low 40s. With camera on for most of the day, I used 1 full battery and probably a quarter or less of a second battery. Took about 600-700 photos total.
Took the camera hiking on international travel on several day long hikes in 50-60 degree weather, with camera on and off sporadically. Similarly, took several hundred pictures in a day on a single battery.
I have three batteries, which is more than enough for my needs.


----------



## waday (Feb 27, 2018)

nerwin said:


> this summer Fuji releases a XT3


Fujifilm X-T3: New X-Trans Sensor Less than 30 MP, Announcement Around Photokina 2018, Shipping October/November & more - Fuji Rumors


----------



## nerwin (Feb 27, 2018)

waday said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> > Battery life is not what you get from a Nikon but the batteries are small and light so I just carry a few extras.
> ...



That's what I've heard from others as well. I'm somewhat a selective shooter so by turning the camera on and off through the day, I probably can get away with just one battery when I'm out and about cruising around.


----------



## nerwin (Feb 27, 2018)

waday said:


> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> > this summer Fuji releases a XT3
> ...



Lol, well I don't feel like waiting that long.


----------



## SquarePeg (Feb 27, 2018)

nerwin said:


> Lol, well I don't feel like waiting that long.



Check out this Facebook group:  
*Fuji X USA Buy/Swap/Sell*


----------



## nerwin (Feb 27, 2018)

I mean would it really be worth to wait? I really wanna enjoy my summer with this new challenge.


----------



## Gary A. (Feb 27, 2018)

After market batteries are cheap and the batteries are small. I always toss a couple Wasabi's in my pocket or bag and I'm good to shoot all day long. 

The XT2 would be closer to what you you're using now. The XP2's optical viewfinder is like a rangefinder's viewfinder and not like a SLR/dSLR optical viewfinder.  I love the EVF of the XT2, it is huge.  I adjust settings per what I see in the viewfinder and not the meter. The XT2 w/grip handles quicker than the XP2, especially when going vertical.  The grip has a boost switch which enhances the speed of nearly all camera functions.  The XP2 is sexy.


----------



## nerwin (Feb 27, 2018)

Gary A. said:


> After market batteries are cheap and the batteries are small. I always toss a couple Wasabi's in my pocket or bag and I'm good to shoot all day long.
> 
> The XT2 would be closer to what you you're using now. The XP2's optical viewfinder is like a rangefinder's viewfinder and not like a SLR/dSLR optical viewfinder.  I love the EVF of the XT2, it is huge.  I adjust settings per what I see in the viewfinder and not the meter. The XT2 w/grip handles quicker than the XP2, especially when going vertical.  The grip has a boost switch which enhances the speed of nearly all camera functions.  The XP2 is sexy.



I know how a rangefinder works. I used it a little on the X100. But even if I had the X pro, I'd probably use EVF anyways lol.

What do you think is the right way to go? I do love the look of the Xpro 2 but I do like the features more of the XT2 and it's cheaper with 4k video and the option to add the grip if I decided to do so. Portability wise with say a light lens such as the 23 f/2, are they basically the same?


----------



## Light Guru (Feb 27, 2018)

nerwin said:


> The number one concern is battery life.



Extra batteries are cheep.


----------



## nerwin (Feb 27, 2018)

Light Guru said:


> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> > The number one concern is battery life.
> ...



True.

However a lot of people say they are not chipped so they continue to drain without veing used. 

Not sure if that's true or not. But that would suck.


----------



## Derrel (Feb 27, 2018)

nerwin said:
			
		

> Oh, my biggest concern is battery life. That's what worries me the most.



Buy three or four batteries. Carry two with you at ALL times, three most of the time, four when you need to shoot all day or all weekend. And have the charger somewhere close at hand. Mirrorless camera battery problem solved.


----------



## nerwin (Feb 27, 2018)

Derrel said:


> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I guess the only way I will know how much I battery life I use is if I get the camera and use it.


----------



## Dave442 (Feb 27, 2018)

The XT2 sounds like a great option. Your going to have a terrible time deciding between all those great lenses.


----------



## Derrel (Feb 27, 2018)

nerwin said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > nerwin said:
> ...



Check reviews of the camera, and see. Or poke around the dPreview forums and see what others are getting. Officially, Fuji lists some numbers here:
FUJIFILM X-T2

"NP-W126S Li-ion battery (included)
Battery life for still images*5
Approx. 340 frames (NORMAL MODE) When XF35mmF1.4 R is set.
Actual battery life of movie capture*5

*Face detection is set to OFF
4K: approx. 40 min., FULL HD: approx. 50 min.
Continuance battery life of movie capture*5

*Face detection is set to OFF
4K: approx. 50 min., FULL HD: approx. 80 min."
********
Footnote 5:Approximate number of frames that can be taken with a fully-charged battery based on CIPA standard.
*************************************************************

The CIPA standard uses any in-body flash for every-other-frame in the testing methodology. If there _is no flash_, then of course, no flash is fired.


----------



## nerwin (Feb 28, 2018)

So for lenses I think I might like the 18-55 (general purpose), 10-24 f/4, the 23 f/2 and 50 f/2. I am unsure whether or not to get a telephoto or a macro. But I don't think I can get both.

Though, I'd prefer to get the 10-24 f/4 over the 18-55 if money becomes tight. I would rather have primes anyways.


----------



## chuasam (Feb 28, 2018)

Do what I did.
Take up another hobby. Use a point and shoot instead.


----------



## nerwin (Feb 28, 2018)

chuasam said:


> Do what I did.
> Take up another hobby. Use a point and shoot instead.



I never said I wanted to give up.


----------



## chuasam (Feb 28, 2018)

nerwin said:


> chuasam said:
> 
> 
> > Do what I did.
> ...


it's okay to only shoot for work.
Irving Penn didn't shoot outside of his studio.


----------



## SquarePeg (Feb 28, 2018)

nerwin said:


> So for lenses I think I might like the 18-55 (general purpose), the 23 f/2 and 50 f/2. I am unsure whether or not to get a telephoto or a macro. But I don't think I can get both.



I really like the 60mm macro and use it all the time but it does struggle to find focus in low light/low contrast.  Still I get tons of macro photos with it that I am very happy with and the bokeh is nice.  I love the 35 f/2 which I just got in December.  I returned the 23 f/2 but I'm not much for wide shooting and I know you are so you will enjoy it I think.  If you can find a used copy of the 50-230, give it a try as a very reasonable alternative to the 55-200.   I use it for softball photos. It's a "cheap" plastic lens but amazing AF with the XT2 for the price and no bigger than a can of soda.  Perfect for hiking or traveling when you want to keep things easy.  I know everyone loves the 50-140 and I'm sure it's a great lens and super sharp but I looked at it at my local camera store and it looks and feels like a tank compared to the 50-230...


----------



## nerwin (Feb 28, 2018)

chuasam said:


> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> > chuasam said:
> ...



I don't do photography professionally. Just for fun.


----------



## nerwin (Feb 28, 2018)

SquarePeg said:


> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> > So for lenses I think I might like the 18-55 (general purpose), the 23 f/2 and 50 f/2. I am unsure whether or not to get a telephoto or a macro. But I don't think I can get both.
> ...



Oh I don't mind big telephotos, that isn't the problem. I just want to be able to have something a little bit more smaller to bring around with me everywhere more easily. I wouldn't bring a huge telephoto, most of the time would probably be the 23 f/2 or 18-55/10-24 or even the 50 f/2. I guess it depends what I'm going to be shooting. But just walking around, probably the 23 f/2. 

I had a X100 which has the 23 f/2 and I loved it. Brought it everywhere. 

I don't know, I'm probably making a big mistake. But I swear it would allow me to take more photos and I really enjoy the colors these cameras render, I can't lie. It's quite pleasing to me.


----------



## Dave442 (Feb 28, 2018)

For walk around, I like the 23mm f/2 or the 35mm. For packing the camera into the backcountry I prefer the pancake lens and for Fuji that is the 27mm f/2.8 - I wish Nikon had something similar. 

However the pancake is a bit more of a specialty lens that is for those times that you would leave the camera behind for lack of space or the extra weight (something that won't be an issue for the first year or so that you have a new camera in hand).


----------



## waday (Feb 28, 2018)

nerwin said:


> I don't know, I'm probably making a big mistake. But I swear it would allow me to take more photos and I really enjoy the colors these cameras render, I can't lie. It's quite pleasing to me.


Do you currently shoot in raw, or JPG? Do you process your photos?

If you shoot raw, are you looking to only shoot JPG to reduce your PP time?


----------



## astroNikon (Feb 28, 2018)

Gary A. said:


> After market batteries are cheap and the batteries are small. I always toss a couple Wasabi's in my pocket or bag and I'm good to shoot all day long..


Everytime I hear that battery name I think of the green Japanese horseradish and wonder why you throw a few packages of them in your pocket.  Figured it's you alternative to caffeine/wine.  LMAO


----------



## astroNikon (Feb 28, 2018)

FYI, I was going to go to a SONY Mirrorless early last year until the stareater thing I read about.
I've always like FujiFilm from before Nikon, so then opted to look at those and really liked the X-T2 and X-T20 (liked them before I looked at Sony too).


----------



## nerwin (Feb 28, 2018)

waday said:


> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know, I'm probably making a big mistake. But I swear it would allow me to take more photos and I really enjoy the colors these cameras render, I can't lie. It's quite pleasing to me.
> ...



No. I'm fine with post processing. But I've been playing with some raw files from friends and other online resources and I am just amazed by the colors the sensor reproduces. Especially with the color profiles, pretty impressed. 

In a way I'd probably would cut down my post processing time because the "Fuji color science" is more toward my style that I like.


----------



## nerwin (Feb 28, 2018)

astroNikon said:


> FYI, I was going to go to a SONY Mirrorless early last year until the stareater thing I read about.
> I've always like FujiFilm from before Nikon, so then opted to look at those and really liked the X-T2 and X-T20 (liked them before I looked at Sony too).



Did you ever buy one?


----------



## Cody'sCaptures (Feb 28, 2018)

What about a different route? Get a new phone for the fun on the go photos and buy a ticket to somewhere you always wanted to shoot. Plus a new bag with quick access so you don't feel so burdened walking around.


----------



## nerwin (Feb 28, 2018)

Cody'sCaptures said:


> What about a different route? Get a new phone for the fun on the go photos and buy a ticket to somewhere you always wanted to shoot. Plus a new bag with quick access so you don't feel so burdened walking around.



Already kind of plan on going to some places this year in which I don't have to pay for lol. 

I'm not legally allowed on commercial planes as of right now.

But I've also considered just getting the Galaxy S9 too, can't get anymore compact than that lol.


----------



## waday (Feb 28, 2018)

nerwin said:


> I'm not legally allowed on commercial planes as of right now.


----------



## Derrel (Feb 28, 2018)

nerwin said:
			
		

> I'm not legally allowed on commercial planes as of right now.
> 
> But I've also considered just getting the Galaxy S9 too, can't get anymore compact than that lol.





waday said:


> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not legally allowed on commercial planes as of right now.



Oh, realllllllly?

How vewwwwwy     int-e-westing!


----------



## nerwin (Feb 28, 2018)

The reason is nothing serious and none of your business. Boom.


----------



## waday (Feb 28, 2018)

nerwin said:


> Already kind of plan on going to some places this year in which I don't have to pay for lol.


Going places that you don’t have to pay for is always a good thing!


----------



## nerwin (Feb 28, 2018)

waday said:


> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> > Already kind of plan on going to some places this year in which I don't have to pay for lol.
> ...



Sure is. Except you ruin it for others because we are photographers and are not fun to travel with since we spend so much time stopping and taking photos lol.


----------



## Derrel (Feb 28, 2018)

Do you plan on keeping the old Nikon stuff, or do you plan on selling it for pennies on the dollar?

With your past acquire/sell,acquire/sell tendencies, I'm wondering if we might want to watch this space for deals on Nikon gear. Or maybe, Fuji gear at some time in the near future. Ought to be interesting either way...

I'd deff. get the 18-55, the 23/2, and a longish macro lens with the longest working distance you can get, so maybe a 90mm or 100mm third-party macro lens. I dunno....then there's the size/weight issue with a 90-100mm macro lens...but the 60mm length is simply too short, IMO,for "macro" type shots. Maybe build the system,slowly? Difficult to advise you, since you will know what you want more than we will.


----------



## nerwin (Feb 28, 2018)

Thanks to all who gave me advice, I really do appreciate it. 

I think I have enough food for thought to make a decision.

Thank you.


----------



## Gary A. (Feb 28, 2018)

For what I shoot and how I shoot ... if I could only have one camera, it would be the XT2 w/grip. But, I would drool whenever I thought of the sexy XP2.  I shoot a lot of action type stuff, Street, Theatre, Sports and the XT2 handles a bit faster than the XP2. The XP2 and XT2 use the same sensor. The XT2 has a moveable LCD the XP2's LCD is glued in place.


----------



## nerwin (Feb 28, 2018)

Gary A. said:


> For what I shoot and how I shoot ... if I could only have one camera, it would be the XT2 w/grip. But, I would drool whenever I thought of the sexy XP2.  I shoot a lot of action type stuff, Street, Theatre, Sports and the XT2 handles a bit faster than the XP2. The XP2 and XT2 use the same sensor. The XT2 has a moveable LCD the XP2's LCD is glued in place.



Well glue can be unglued.


----------



## SquarePeg (Feb 28, 2018)

Just make sure you're sure before you start selling things off.


----------



## nerwin (Feb 28, 2018)

SquarePeg said:


> Just make sure you're sure before you start selling things off.



Yup. No need to rush into something regretting it later. I just gotta figure out what it is I really want but discussing this on here and with some of my other friends really helped me out.

All these ads, YouTube reviews and articles makes you want to buy a new gear! Subliminal messages. Haha or I'm having a major GAS attack (is that even a thing?).


----------



## astroNikon (Mar 1, 2018)

nerwin said:


> I'm not legally allowed on commercial planes as of right now.


Kinda like my situation.  Even though I can be onboard, I'm not allowed to pilot or copilot commercial aircraft right now.


----------



## Gary A. (Mar 1, 2018)

Same here, the Federal Witness Protection policy is, for me, to only board a commercial airline dressed as a pilot.


----------



## waday (Mar 1, 2018)

nerwin said:


> is that even a thing?


It’s a thing in more ways than one

ETA: See, this is one of the additional ways:
Describe your last flatulence using movie titles.


----------



## DanOstergren (Mar 2, 2018)

Perhaps instead of selling the DSLR, you could keep it and also get something smaller. If you ever do planned photo shoots, the size of the camera shouldn't be an issue if it's bigger since you wouldn't be using it as often as you would a smaller camera that you intend to carry around more frequently.

If money is an issue I understand though, and if you end up selling your DSLR it doesn't mean you wont be able to get another in the future if you decide you miss it. If you do end up regretting your decision to sell after getting the new camera, it also doesn't mean you can't make the best of that situation with the new camera.


----------



## Peeb (Mar 4, 2018)

Have you considered renting your 2 or 3 finalist cameras for a weekend and having a shootout?


----------



## nerwin (Mar 4, 2018)

DanOstergren said:


> Perhaps instead of selling the DSLR, you could keep it and also get something smaller. If you ever do planned photo shoots, the size of the camera shouldn't be an issue if it's bigger since you wouldn't be using it as often as you would a smaller camera that you intend to carry around more frequently.
> 
> If money is an issue I understand though, and if you end up selling your DSLR it doesn't mean you wont be able to get another in the future if you decide you miss it. If you do end up regretting your decision to sell after getting the new camera, it also doesn't mean you can't make the best of that situation with the new camera.



If my pockets did go deep enough, I'd buy a lightweight system for sure and keep my DSLR. But I've heard others who've done the same and they ended up never touching their DSLR again hahaha.

But you know that gut feeling you get sometimes? It just feels like it will be the right decision for me. I'm hoping it will rekindle the spark I had for photography and having a new challenge of learning a different system might be exactly what I need and because the camera is so light and more compact, I'd be more inclined to take it with me everywhere and take more photos. Right now, I never grab my DSLR when I go out just I don't want to deal with it and the sling strap. I'm just not comfortable walking around with it anymore.

A year ago I hated mirrorless cameras. It's funny how things change isn't it? To be honest though...whether we like it or not. Camera technology is changing and mirrorless is taking over, the differences between mirrorless and DSLR gap is getting less and less, especially with that new Sony A7 III (I drooled a little). So I pretty much gave into it lol.

In sort of an odd way, I almost feel like I'm starting over. I don't know, I'm just weird haha


----------



## nerwin (Mar 4, 2018)

Peeb said:


> Have you considered renting your 2 or 3 finalist cameras for a weekend and having a shootout?



I've considered it. But the cost of renting was just too much for me. It's like throwing away money and I don't have a lot of it to throw away haha.


----------



## Gary A. (Mar 4, 2018)

You know Fuji has a new camera out, the X-H1.  Same sensor as the XT2, but better AF, IBIS, better Video and more robust.  It is a bit bigger than the XT2.


----------



## nerwin (Mar 4, 2018)

Gary A. said:


> You know Fuji has a new camera out, the X-H1.  Same sensor as the XT2, but better AF, IBIS, better Video and more robust.  It is a bit bigger than the XT2.



I do. But it's the same size as a DSLR. What am I saving?


----------



## Gary A. (Mar 4, 2018)

I didn't know it was that big. (I haven't touched/used a dSLR in many years.)


----------



## nerwin (Mar 4, 2018)

Gary A. said:


> I didn't know it was that big. (I haven't touched/used a dSLR in many years.)



Even worst battery life too haha. Now if it had a new battery with double life then I might be interested. But same sensor as XT2, so image quality wise won't be any difference.


----------



## Destin (Mar 4, 2018)

@nerwin youre killing me with this thread man. 

I almost switched to Fuji before I bought my D810 and upgraded my Nikon kit, but decided against it. 

As I get more into adventure photography and multiple day backpacking trips, weight is at a premium. Obviously the D810 is the better landscape camera.. but it’s a heck of a lot of weight to carry. 

Seriously debating selling my D500 and buying an X-T2 and a single lens for landscape/adventure stuff. But I haven’t convinced myself to pull the trigger yet. 

Your desire to do so is realllllly tempting me.


----------



## nerwin (Mar 4, 2018)

Destin said:


> @nerwin youre killing me with this thread man.
> 
> I almost switched to Fuji before I bought my D810 and upgraded my Nikon kit, but decided against it.
> 
> ...



It's not a easy decision. Sometimes you need to go with your gut.

A part of me is saying to get the A7 III. Lol.


----------



## Destin (Mar 4, 2018)

nerwin said:


> Destin said:
> 
> 
> > @nerwin youre killing me with this thread man.
> ...



Yep. I’ve thought that too. 

But then I’ve also thought about ditching both my bodies for a D850.


----------



## nerwin (Mar 4, 2018)

Destin said:


> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> > Destin said:
> ...



The problem I have with the A7 line, the lenses are still just as big if not more and probably heavier. Speaking of zooms of course. Throw some primes on it and it's basically the same size as the Fuji XT-2. 

The other problem is the cost. So expensive. Sure I could get it with the 24-105 but that would pretty much be it.

I'd rather get the Fuji camera and be able to get the lenses I want/need right now. My friend who was the Sony A7 III launch said the camera is awesome but he still prefers the color output of his Fuji X-Pro 2. He also stated that the IQ is about the same in daylight. Of course the A7 will be better in low light. It's physics.

With my horrible luck, I'll buy the XT2 and a month later they will announce the XT3 or the price will drop $300. That's usually how it works right? 

Tough.


----------



## Peeb (Mar 4, 2018)

As to lens size, watch this...


----------



## SquarePeg (Mar 4, 2018)

Re battery life- went to a photo shoot yesterday with 3 batteries.   Took 408 shots before I had to swap out. Used Boost mode the whole time. I use the lcd for quick chimps only and use the eye sensor for the EVF.  Had the Xt2 with the 18-55 zoom in my hands for 3+ hours straight no breaks holding in mostly portrait mode and my arms and shoulders never felt weighted.  My knees however are protesting today!

Have never, even during a full 12 hour day of shooting in VT in Fall, had to use the 3rd battery.   I see the battery life as being an issue only if you camp for multiple days with no access to recharge.  And just like the power pack phone chargers, there are solutions for that.


----------



## cgw (Mar 4, 2018)

SquarePeg said:


> Re battery life- went to a photo shoot yesterday with 3 batteries.   Took 408 shots before I had to swap out. Used Boost mode the whole time. I use the lcd for quick chimps only and use the eye sensor for the EVF.  Had the Xt2 with the 18-55 zoom in my hands for 3+ hours straight no breaks holding in mostly portrait mode and my arms and shoulders never felt weighted.  My knees however are protesting today!
> 
> Have never, even during a full 12 hour day of shooting in VT in Fall, had to use the 3rd battery.   I see the battery life as being an issue only if you camp for multiple days with no access to recharge.  And just like the power pack phone chargers, there are solutions for that.



 Agree that battery-hungry Fuji X cameras are a bit of an urban legend. That said, my X100T is does suck power but only to the extent that I'm in chimp-a-holic mode; otherwise, I rarely put much a dent into a second teensy NP-95 during a day of street shooting. The X-T1's larger battery simply doesn't drain as fast. Still, the Fuji batteries are tiny, cheap(after-markets) and usually quick to charge. Afraid I'm neglecting my Nikon D7200+primes kit for the Fujis. Leaves room for a small Nikon film body+50/1.8!


----------



## nerwin (Mar 4, 2018)

Just read this article from Creative Live about the Fuji X system - It's worth a read. It's short enough. The Fujifilm X Approach — An Insiders Take — CreativeLive Blog

It completely backs what I've been trying to say. At the end he writes about the feeling of the camera in your hands and if your not enjoying it, then your photos will suffer and that's exactly how I've been feeling lately.

Yes, the camera doesn't really matter. We all know that.

But shouldn't we get the tools that we like and are comfortable with? A painter will buy differen't brushes than another painter. Do they do same thing? Yes. But feeling of the brush can make that bit of a difference in the work.

My brother is carpenter and while he could just use a common $50 hammer from Home Depot to do his job, but he instead uses a $250 high end hammer simply because it feels comfortable in his hands and allows him to do his work better.

It's the same concept.


----------



## Dave442 (Mar 5, 2018)

Except your not going from a $50 hammer to a $250 hammer, you are going from a nice sledgehammer to a fine ball peen hammer  

You have a nice setup right now, you can also do something very similar in the Fuji line. 

You might also look at On1 for Fuji Raw processing, they came in with a rating above LR for that type of Raw file.


----------



## nerwin (Mar 5, 2018)

Dave442 said:


> Except your not going from a $50 hammer to a $250 hammer, you are going from a nice sledgehammer to a fine ball peen hammer
> 
> You have a nice setup right now, you can also do something very similar in the Fuji line.
> 
> You might also look at On1 for Fuji Raw processing, they came in with a rating above LR for that type of Raw file.



I'm not switching editing software. I like LR for the organization. However, I am buying the Iridient X-Transformer plugin. I'm very happy with it. Good enough for me.


----------



## Destin (Mar 5, 2018)

nerwin said:


> Dave442 said:
> 
> 
> > Except your not going from a $50 hammer to a $250 hammer, you are going from a nice sledgehammer to a fine ball peen hammer
> ...



@nerwin let us know what you end up doing and how you like it. 

Mainly so I can make my decision based on your satisfaction or lack there of.


----------



## SquarePeg (Mar 5, 2018)

Destin said:


> @nerwin let us know what you end up doing and how you like it.
> 
> Mainly so I can make my decision based on your satisfaction or lack there of.



I suggest you rent or borrow one so you can make a decision based on your own priorities and criteria.


----------



## nerwin (Mar 5, 2018)

Destin said:


> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> > Dave442 said:
> ...



Oh I will!! Just gotta get the camera first. The weather around here is going to be horrible for the next few weeks so a great time to make a transition.


----------



## cgw (Mar 5, 2018)

Fuji X-T1 bodies are on sale everywhere. Snagged a new one a few weeks back for C$499--too good to pass up. If you hate it, resale wouldn't hurt much. Just don't think the X-T2 is worth an extra grand, especially with a new model rumored to be showing up in the fall.


----------



## Dave442 (Mar 13, 2018)

X-H1 looks nice.


----------



## nerwin (Mar 13, 2018)

Dave442 said:


> X-H1 looks nice.



It's a great camera for sure. But with the additional weight and bulk, I'd still rather get the XT-2 anyways. I also prefer the style of the XT-2 better, it's more compact and that's something I'm looking forward to. Also the price at $1899 body only vs the XT-2 at $1899 with the 18-55 is a better deal for my budget which is less now thanks to eBay taking nearly $500 in fees.


----------



## kalgra (Mar 13, 2018)

@nerwin If you are interest. I just bought late last year a brand new XT-2 graphite edition with the powergrip, Kirk L bracket for the power grip, and another awesome L bracket and slightly large grip extension for the smaller body only. It is as pristine and perfect as it gets.

I am toying with the idea of upgrading to the X-H1 for the IBIS. Maybe you are interested in buying mine? The graphite edition is a bit more pricey and I'm guessing that's probably the deal breaker for you but let me if you are interested at all and we can chat off line.

On a side note It would be body only with grips and brackets.


----------



## Cortian (Mar 13, 2018)

This may sound like an outrageous suggestion, but why not get one of the newer small(-ish) point-and-shoot-on-steroids cameras and keep your current kit?

A FOAF (friend of a friend) that allegedly has a metric boatload of Canon gear not long ago acquired a Sony RX10 Mk. IV and is so pleased with it he never touches his Canon gear any more.  (Or so my friend says he claims.)

I have been looking for a small camera with fixed lenses to take on vacation, because I'm just not interested in hauling-around ten pounds of camera body, lenses and assorted cruft on long trips.  I can't afford to go these routes, but, if I had the wherewithal, I'd look at maybe the RX10 and the Panasonic Lumix DMC-FZ2000?

Then save your current gear for when you really want/need the performance of changeable-lens systems and use the smaller, lighter, simpler super-zoom for more casual or travel-intensive excursions?


----------



## nerwin (Mar 13, 2018)

Cortian said:


> This may sound like an outrageous suggestion, but why not get one of the newer small(-ish) point-and-shoot-on-steroids cameras and keep your current kit?
> 
> A FOAF (friend of a friend) that allegedly has a metric boatload of Canon gear not long ago acquired a Sony RX10 Mk. IV and is so pleased with it he never touches his Canon gear any more.  (Or so my friend says he claims.)
> 
> ...



Too late. Already sold my whole kit


----------



## beagle100 (Mar 13, 2018)

nerwin said:


> Cortian said:
> 
> 
> > This may sound like an outrageous suggestion, but why not get one of the newer small(-ish) point-and-shoot-on-steroids cameras and keep your current kit?
> ...



sold it all,  moving on up

*www.flickr.com/photos/mmirrorless*


----------



## SquarePeg (Mar 13, 2018)

nerwin said:


> Cortian said:
> 
> 
> > This may sound like an outrageous suggestion, but why not get one of the newer small(-ish) point-and-shoot-on-steroids cameras and keep your current kit?
> ...



Wow that was quick!  If you're looking for a used XT2 and kit lens, check out the Fuji buy/sell Facebook group.  I've seen several XT2's on there lately.  I just scored myself a 90mm f/2 for the lowest price I've seen to date - $640.  Transaction via paypal.  I've bought several items from those groups.  You can check the feedback thread at the front of the forum to see if there person you're dealing with has some reviews.


----------



## nerwin (Mar 13, 2018)

SquarePeg said:


> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> > Cortian said:
> ...



I'm planning on buying new for the warranty. I'm okay with used glass though. 

Going to check out that buy/sell group. I did join a Nikon group for that and got zero hits haha.


----------



## nerwin (Mar 18, 2018)

Well guess who owns an XT-2?


----------



## waday (Mar 18, 2018)

nerwin said:


> Well guess who owns an XT-2?


Pictures!!


----------



## nerwin (Mar 18, 2018)

waday said:


> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> > Well guess who owns an XT-2?
> ...



That will have to wait until next week when I get it!


----------



## zulu42 (Mar 18, 2018)

Congrats! I held one at a camera shop and was super impressed with the feel of it.
That's great, man! Got any glass yet?


----------



## nerwin (Mar 18, 2018)

zulu42 said:


> Congrats! I held one at a camera shop and was super impressed with the feel of it.
> That's great, man! Got any glass yet?



Well I bought the kit, so it comes with the 18-55 2.8-4 that everyone loves. It will be a great start anyways. I'll buy some lenses later. No need to rush into it.


----------



## zulu42 (Mar 18, 2018)

That's so cool. How exciting. You went for it and took the plunge. It was kind of ballsy lol.


----------



## Gary A. (Mar 18, 2018)

Good for you, Nerwin.  I hope it all works out.


----------



## SquarePeg (Mar 18, 2018)

Gary really hoped it works out.

 Lol congrats!  Looking forward to your thoughts on the switch  I hope it renews the inspiration and joy in Photography that you said had been missing lately.   It did that for me.


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 18, 2018)

Congrats bud. Enjoy the wonderful JPEGs


----------



## nerwin (Mar 18, 2018)

jcdeboever said:


> Congrats bud. Enjoy the wonderful JPEGs



Lol, no jpegs for me.


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 18, 2018)

nerwin said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats bud. Enjoy the wonderful JPEGs
> ...


Uummm. Just try it my brother


----------



## nerwin (Mar 18, 2018)

jcdeboever said:


> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> > jcdeboever said:
> ...



Never. 

Why are you trying to change my style? I'm going to do whatever I want. Because what you like may be different than what I like. 

But thank you anyways.


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 18, 2018)

nerwin said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > nerwin said:
> ...


Not trying to change you.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 18, 2018)

jcdeboever said:


> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> > jcdeboever said:
> ...



...Just trying to change the way he shoots...


----------



## SquarePeg (Mar 18, 2018)

jcdeboever said:


> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> > jcdeboever said:
> ...



jc is not wrong.  I shoot one card jpeg and the other raw.  I rarely need to go to the raw files with the XT2 and if I do I will usually convert right in camera unless it's a whole lot of files.  The softball photo shoot I did is a good example.  I had forgotten to move my WB from shade and had to adjust WB on all of them so I was glad to have the raw files but if the WB had been correct, I would have been able to use the jpegs.  I don't mind editing but I'd rather be shooting.


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 18, 2018)

SquarePeg said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > nerwin said:
> ...


Thanks. I was just trying to point out the wonderful jpegs out of camera. Not saying, just shoot jpegs.


----------



## nerwin (Mar 18, 2018)

I get it. But I have a process and a workflow I figured out that works great for me and I'm going to continue to do that.


----------



## jaomul (Mar 19, 2018)

jcdeboever said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> > jcdeboever said:
> ...


I agree with your idea. Seems a shame to buy an item and not try out something it does, especially when it's generally held in such high regard, but everyone has their own ways, and that be the way


----------



## nerwin (Mar 21, 2018)

It's here! Already put a soft shutter release on it and I even picked up the new Peak Design Leash which I actually quite like.

Just waiting on the 2 spare batteries which will be here today.






So far I am pleased with it. Very comfortable in my hands which is a plus but I've only had it for less than 24 hours so I have lots to learn so I can't say much about it quite yet until I really get to know it and become familiar with it.

I surprised that the firmware was already updated to the latest version.

The build quality is just incredible. It's lighter than I expected and even slightly smaller too. I can totally see myself bringing it with me a lot. The only thing I'm having a hard time adjusting to is the EVF and I know that will take some time to get used to. But holy cow...it's like looking at my 65" tv lol. HUGE.


----------



## zulu42 (Mar 21, 2018)




----------



## SquarePeg (Mar 21, 2018)

Yeay!


----------



## beagle100 (Mar 23, 2018)

SquarePeg said:


> Yeay!




right on !
*www.flickr.com/photos/mmirrorless*


----------



## Gary A. (Mar 24, 2018)

Well ...?

How the hell is the new camera?


----------



## SquarePeg (Mar 24, 2018)

Hopefully he’s too busy shooting to post here!


----------



## dxqcanada (Mar 24, 2018)

Hmm, I like the way the olden look of SLR camera dials are trendy now.


----------



## Gary A. (Mar 24, 2018)

dxqcanada said:


> Hmm, I like the way the olden look of SLR camera dials are trendy now.


Fuji is a bit of a niche market camera geared for those who like manual controls ... all of them linked via dials and switches.


----------



## dxqcanada (Mar 24, 2018)

... they just have to put the aperture dial back onto the lens


----------



## Gary A. (Mar 24, 2018)

dxqcanada said:


> ... they just have to put the aperture dial back onto the lens


They have. 

(most XF Fujinon lenses do)


----------



## dxqcanada (Mar 24, 2018)

Well, that makes me feel better for the future ... if I change systems ... any way of getting a split screen ?


----------



## SquarePeg (Mar 24, 2018)

dxqcanada said:


> Well, that makes me feel better for the future ... if I change systems ... any way of getting a split screen ?



I believe my Xt2 has that option in the evf but have not used it yet.


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 24, 2018)

SquarePeg said:


> dxqcanada said:
> 
> 
> > Well, that makes me feel better for the future ... if I change systems ... any way of getting a split screen ?
> ...


I wasn't super impressed with the split screen option for MF on fujis.
I use focus peaking with slightly better results

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## nerwin (Mar 25, 2018)

I only had it less than a week so it's still early for me to make a proper assessment of it haha. I really need to do some real world shooting because all I've been doing lately is just test shots because I'm trying to get a feel for the controls and mess around with settings to find out what works best. I really don't want to go out shooting blind, I would just feel better if I felt more comfortable first once I get a feel for the camera. It doesn't help with that the weather has been crap, I'm sick of snow and I don't want to take pictures of it anymore. I'm done with it. Haha

Watched a ton of YouTube videos on settings and what they all mean. The manual it comes with is horrible, nothing like Nikon's haha. But videos are very handy. I learned quite a bit. 

The problem for me right now is that I'm generally a prime guy and being stuck with a zoom lens is making me feel limited in a way. I already bought the 60 2.4 macro, I got it a super awesome price that I couldn't pass up. I'll also be ordering the 35 f/2 soon, even though I said I'm bored of the 50mm equivalent but I thought about it and said you know...I'm familiar with that field of view and is quite comfortable with it so why not keep using it?  I originally was going to grab the 23 f/2 but it seems like such a street photography lens and when I compare it to the 18-55 there is _not _much difference to me. The exception will be the 23 1.4 which I'd like to get someday but not necessary right now.

I think it's funny that some people said the 18-55 is too big. I'm like what? Big? Have you used the 24-120 f/4 VR? 24-70 2.8? This 18-55 is not even close. I have no problems carrying it as a walk around, it's so light, I don't even feel it.

Anyways....

Image quality? I'm quite pleased. Better than I originally expected but its not perfect either and I can't make a proper assessment until I have sharper glass anyways. Even when using the X-Transformer tool from Iridient...trees at a distant in landscapes are not quite as clear as the landscapes from my D610 and that's just the nature of the beast I guess. It's hard to compare a APS-C to a full frame sensors. It's physics. but it's not far off either. I'm okay with it and it may just be the lens. That's why I really don't want to say anything too much right now. 

It's a strange thing because at the same time the camera captures mores details in things that my D610 never did and I'm guessing it might do to not having a AA filter.

The dynamic range of this sensor is just incredible. I'd say it's better than my D610. It's absolutely mind blowing. I intentionally blew out the sky and brought it in Lightroom and was shocked to bring the sky back and all the detail was still there...you would've never known and there was no grain. It was clean unlike my D610, yes the data will be there but it's usually noisy when I brought it back. 

There is so much to talk about...I absolutely love the manual focus assist with focus peaking. I kind of want to get an adapter and plop on some vintage glass. Eyeing a Nikon 100mm 2.8 series E in particularly  

I'm surprised at the high ISO performance. I've taken images at 10,000+ ISO and they are perfectly usable and honestly? Pretty comparable to my D610. I thought low light performance was going to be a problem because of the sensor sensors but boy I sure was wrong. It holds up incredibly well and even when it's noisy..I don't mind it. The texture of the noise is different...almost film like in a way. It's very interesting.




 

Yeah they are not the exact same...but you know..pretty dang close especially when you realize you are comparing it to a full frame sensor. I was shocked. 

I don't know what else more that I can say right now. Still a learning a bit and I think it will take some time to fully become comfortable with it like I was with my Nikons, obviously because I've used them for 10 years so with lots of practice and a few months of times I should know my way around the camera and be comfortable shooting again. It's been quite fun honestly. 

I love the colors the camera renders, especially black and white. The Arcos simulation is wow and I'm a sucker for b&w. 

As for video, I'm blown away again! It's outstanding. 4K video looks stunning, 1080p looks even better! The smooth silent AF-C autofocus with the 18-55 during video is a joy. I can't wait to get back to making YouTube videos again. Even the on board stereo microphone works incredibly well in a pinch, but I got my own I'll be using that's even better. I already have 3 NP-W126S batteries so I might buy the grip for it soon so I can have the 30 minute record limit. But I can make do without for now. 

Speaking of battery life...much better than I expected. So far I shot nearly 400 photos and with 10 minutes-ish of 4K/1080p video and diving into the menus and switching between viewmodes on one fully charged battery. Not bad at all. 

At the end of the day, I feel like I made the right decision. 

I don't have many pictures to share otherwise I would. Just been busy with other things right now like installing a stereo system in the classic car and getting it ready for the summer shows. But once the weather warms up and this white crap starts to melt I'll be out there shooting.


----------



## Gary A. (Mar 25, 2018)

I'm glad, that so far no regrets.


----------



## beagle100 (Mar 27, 2018)

Gary A. said:


> I'm glad, that so far no regrets.




OK  ... no regrets   (so far)
whatever happened to the OP ?
*www.flickr.com/photos/mmirrorless*


----------



## nerwin (Mar 27, 2018)

beagle100 said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> > I'm glad, that so far no regrets.
> ...



I'm still alive.


----------



## SquarePeg (Mar 27, 2018)

If you need a recommendation for extension tubes for that 60mm, go with these:  https://www.amazon.com/JJC-Extensio...522204379&sr=1-1&keywords=jjc+extension+tubes

They have been great.


----------



## nerwin (Mar 28, 2018)

SquarePeg said:


> If you need a recommendation for extension tubes for that 60mm, go with these:  https://www.amazon.com/JJC-Extensio...522204379&sr=1-1&keywords=jjc+extension+tubes
> 
> They have been great.



Thanks! I might get those some point.


----------



## waday (Mar 28, 2018)

nerwin said:


> 4K video looks stunning, 1080p looks even better




Isn't 4K supposed to be better?


----------



## nerwin (Mar 28, 2018)

waday said:


> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> > 4K video looks stunning, 1080p looks even better
> ...


 
1080P is scaled down more than the 4K footage for true super 35 (not cropped) so it looks even sharper. At least to me anyways.

For general YouTube videos...1080 is perfectly fine and you don't have to adjust for the slight crop factor of the 4K footage.

Though..if you record 4K and scale that down to 1080p, it will probably be even better than the 1080p option in the camera since the 4k is higher bitrate. But you'll lose the 60fps.


----------



## beagle100 (Mar 28, 2018)

nerwin said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> > nerwin said:
> ...



absolutely true  ... but it depends on the definition of "stunning"
*www.flickr.com/photos/mmirrorless*


----------

